# out for the day



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

heres 4 of the oldest with mum and dad
hope everyones enjoying watching these bubs grow


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

they are beautiful derek and seem to be doing so well!!! i do enjoy watching them grow...and ur only a few hours from me....well....about 4....but luckily my mother would murder me and hide the body if i came home with another tiel


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you kim they are being very good


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I like that second photo, the little one is looking right into the cam. :lol:

I love watching 'em grow, bless them.  

Oops I forgot to add: you have adorable babies, you must be so proud, teehee.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thank solace your bubs are cuties too


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

They're all so precious! That's why I could never breed my Peek-A-Boo (she's also a White face like daddy Koori...I would never be able to part with such precious babies!
In the third photo, it looks like daddy is saying..."Okay, these are the rules......"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're so big now!!!


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks bea little stripe looks a lot like cookie hope shes doing better
peek a boo never saw that yes it looks like koori given out how to husk lessons


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

You have an adorable little tribe there!

They have grown fast!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome bunch of babies you got there but its kind of a silly question asking if we wanna see them grow up...ummmmmm YESSSSSSS we do thats why we're here!!!!
Mikey


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, they're adorable! The parents are gorgeous, too.


----------

